# Heat relay & wire burned up



## Jamie L (6 mo ago)

Payne 3T unit with 10KW heat kit - The emergency heat relay and wire going into it are burned up. Was going to replace the relay and the wire, but wondering if the whole heat kit may need to be replaced instead? Not sure what might have caused it. Any ideas? 

The unit is 14 years old and still uses R22 so it needs to be replaced, but would like to hold out until next year if possible since everything else is working just fine.


----------

